# A Few Costa Rica Birds + My Review of the Canon 5D Mark IV



## Glenn Bartley (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I'm just back from a few weeks down in Costa Rica. I tested out the new 5D Mark IV down there and just wrote up a little review.

If you are interested you can find it here - http://www.glennbartley.com/Canon5DmarkIVSetupReviewandSettings.html

Cheers!

Glenn


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2016)

Beautiful shots, Glenn. I especially like the first and 4th picture. 8)


----------



## Monte (Dec 17, 2016)

Awesome pictures! I was there last winter, didn't come home with any like that!


----------



## LordofTackle (Dec 17, 2016)

Great pictures Glenn 
I really like the frog, that's an amazing shot 

-Sebastian


----------

